# Macbook pro freezes constantly!



## sayray (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi,

I have had my Macbook Pro for about a year and a half, and up until now I haven't had much trouble. Starting yesterday, my mac has been freezing constantly, anywhere between every 2-40 minutes. When it freezes, blue vertical lines will appear on the screen and the whole screen will freeze. Restarting it turns it back on, but sometimes that doesn't even work until after a few tries. This happens in multiple applications, but I notice it happens the most in Safari.

I tried using AppleJack, Virus Scan, and deleting things off my hard-drive to solve the problem, but none of it has worked.

I'm not sure what to do at this point, it's a major inconvenience having to spend 20 minutes turning the computer on and off to be able to use it for a short while. If you have any suggestions, please let me know!

Thanks so much,

Sarah


----------



## Doctor X (Jan 22, 2009)

*BACK UP YOUR DATA*

Now.

No, do not "wait until after this _Charmed_ episode," do it now!  We will wait.

. . .

. . . 

Not really able to diagnose that "over the interwebs" if it is something like overheating.  You can download the free *Temperature Monitor* to check that.  

Blue lines suggests a hardware problem--to me.  A search on this site will bring up how to conduct a hardware test on your Mac.  Do that to confirm you do not have an obvious hardware malfunction.  RAM failure usually gives "kernal panics" in my experience, but you should check the RAM as well.  I believe the hardware test will check that.

Which brings us to software--your OS.  You should post that and all your specs: OS, RAM, Processor--but what happens when you boot up on your *Installation Disk*?  Have you run *Disk Utility*?  I frelled my volumes through stupidity and had similar problems--applications randomly crashing.

Have you done basic maintenance?  I believe *AppleJack* does that, though I do not have the program.  A nice freeware is *Onyx*.  You can run that as well.

Let us know what results you start to get from all of that.

--J.D.


----------



## sayray (Jan 22, 2009)

Thank you so much for the suggestions! I will definitely be looking into all of that (just downloaded Temperature Monitor). I ran disk utility and my computer hasn't shut down in at least 30 minutes, so I'm hoping things are better.

I don't have my data backed up (not smart, I know), but I'll be getting on that as soon as I can.

I really appreciate your help, thank you so much.


----------



## jonathan jones (Feb 11, 2009)

Im having the same problem. I've had my macbook pro for about a year. it works well for a bit until i try to open photoshop or any graphics program then freezes with blue vertical lines. I can restart it and it immediately shows blue lines in the apple logo and then freaks out with moving pixels everywhere.  I then can insert my mac install disk, hold down option and then fix permissions from the disk utility or fix hard drive errors and it seems like it's fixed but keeps happening right as i start to have faith in it again. hell, im on it now and it seems fine but im scared to open a program for fear that i might fubar it. i got the temperature program and installed it but i have no idea what temperature things are supposed to be. the graphics processor's temp is 52 C if that helps (the highest temp)
i also tried hardware test and the small test found no problems but when i ran the intensive test it seemed like it froze up the operation but the cursor would still move. if you have any answers please post. thanks ahead of time for any possible clues.
JJ


----------



## sayray (Feb 11, 2009)

Turns out my macbook pro has a defective logic board. The good news is that it doesn't effect the hard drive, but it does need to be replaced. Right now mine is in the Apple Store being repaired for free because I guess a lot of mac book pros have this problem.

I'd say take it to an Apple Store. Mine completely crashed after awhile (causing me to get it fixed), so it might happen to you too.


----------



## jonathan jones (Feb 11, 2009)

to sayray,

I don't have apple care on it. It just went out matter of fact. Did you get this repaired without apple care?


----------



## sayray (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't have apple care either. I think the reason that it was free is because so many people have been having problems with their logic boards. Just have them make sure that actually is your problem.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 12, 2009)

Check if that MacBook Pro is included in this range. That could cover it.


----------



## lbondupson (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the same problem.  I've defragmented thoroughly, and moved stuff off my HD, but I'm still having the freeze problem--that is, the computer stops responding to trackpad and keystroke input.  Does anyone have helpful experience with this problem to share?

-- Lee Bond


----------



## LMeinhardt (Apr 29, 2010)

I have the same problem, but mine is even newer (bought it in July 2009). I have a simple workaround that seems to work for me: just close the mac and re-open it. You don't have to restart it (at least in my case). I have to send it to fix, but currently I have been working like a dog on it, but, again, in my case it is very hard to replicate it and easy to correct. For me it doesn't happen that often.


----------



## PBear (Apr 29, 2010)

lbondupson said:


> I have the same problem.  I've defragmented thoroughly, and moved stuff off my HD, but I'm still having the freeze problem--that is, the computer stops responding to trackpad and keystroke input.  Does anyone have helpful experience with this problem to share?
> 
> -- Lee Bond



I usually connect a USB mouse and keyboard when that happens. A regular reboot fixes it for a while, but if it gets to be problematic I reboot while holding down the Command + Option + P + R keys for two boot up chimes. Apple's answer to this is a new keyboard and top case replacement, but it isn't a sure fix as some people get the same freezes later on. Apple doesn't see this problem as a defect so if you don't have Apple Care you'll need to pay for the keyboard and top case replacement if you go that route.


----------



## michaelkemp2 (May 2, 2010)

Okay all. This is a hardware problem and is noticeable as such by the graphical errors. That is a tell tale call sign for hardware related problems, not apps or os problems. I know this thread is closed, but this is CRITICAL for all mac lovers to know. When something like this happens immediately shut that thing down IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!!!!!! and send it in for its checkup. By doing this you can save yourself hundreds and maybe thousands of dollars. If you dont, the damage may continue to get worse, and if its heat related, well then your flat out destroying your poor computer. And if you have a laptop, then be extra aware of these signs, be it the bottom too hot, or the keyboard putting out too much heat. Your computer should ALWAYS be below 200F, sometimes above but not for long (or youll have a problem). Optimal temp is above 154F, and can safely go to 194F (I believe). Protect your mac investment, its not cheap and in this modern world you need a computer, hopefully a mac computer.


----------

